# Nokia USB ON-THE-GO support USB digital out? tested with FiiO E7



## JamesFiiO

One of our user sent mail to us, he told us that he discovered that the NOKIA N8 can output the usb digital music signal , and
   
  can be decoded by our E7. below is the thread 
   
http://www.headphiles.org/index.php/topic,2657.30.html
   
   
  We will do some test by ourself, but you can also have a try by yourself if you have below phone which support USB OTG
   
  NOKIA C6-01, C3, C7-00, E7-00, X3, N8, N9. 
   
  Of course you need a USB cable and a NOKIA USB CABLE (CA-157)
   
  I think it is a good option to people who want best SQ on the way. and we may design a short usb cable which can 
   
  connect NOKIA cell phone to any portable USB dac , like our E7.


----------



## i_djoel2000

can the E7 be connected directly to N8 without the intermediary of laptop?


----------



## chaosallied

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> can the E7 be connected directly to N8 without the intermediary of laptop?


 


  as a digital transport yes =) E7 is compatible with N8 as DAC via the USB OTG...
  but you still need a laptop or pc to tranfer your FLACS or MP3s to the N8 =)


----------



## i_djoel2000

i hope android-based phone will soon have this cool feature


----------



## JamesFiiO

We are consider to release a short USB cable for our user who want to use NOKIA as source to connect our E7, but seems few NOKIA user in here.


----------



## Anaxilus




----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## mukumi

Would be great to test it with a cheaper device like the C3 Touch and Type or the X3 Touch and Type. It looks like they both have OTG capabilities. (Cable is compatible )
   
  The C3 allows 32gb microsd card while the X3 allows 16gb only.
   
  But I must admit that I do not dare to buy one of those to try. But if anyone got one under his hand, might be an idea to test with the E7


----------



## chaosallied

what can this be?!
 teaser


----------



## qusp

N8 has hdmi, should be able to do hirez audio through that


----------



## bcpk

Have you tested it with the Samsung Galaxy S II? It also has USB On-The-Go.
   
  Just need one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/p/micro-usb-on-the-go-host-otg-adapter-pair-50774


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





bcpk said:


> Have you tested it with the Samsung Galaxy S II? It also has USB On-The-Go.
> 
> Just need one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/p/micro-usb-on-the-go-host-otg-adapter-pair-50774


 

 I've been asking about this as well.  It seems Android won't output audio till releasing 4.0 if at all.


----------



## KevinWolf

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I've been asking about this as well.  It seems Android won't output audio till releasing 4.0 if at all.


 

 Tablets with android 3.1 should be able to output audio, since it has API Level 12. The Galaxy S2 support OTG, and since Gingerbread (2.3.3 and 2.3.4) API Level is 10, I think that they backported it, so, would be interesting to try.


----------



## s0lar

I am thinking of buying a X3, it's not that expensive. If it would work with an external DAC/AMP it would be awesome. Even if it only outputs mp3/ogg. The app folderplay for symbian (I am using it on 5530) supports flac.


----------



## InHiding

I just tried to X3 with an external DAC that worked with N8. The X3 did not work!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





inhiding said:


> I just tried to X3 with an external DAC that worked with N8. The X3 did not work!


 

 What is the X3 that you are trying to X3 to?


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





inhiding said:


> I just tried to X3 with an external DAC that worked with N8. The X3 did not work!


 


 Thanks, thankfully I did not yet buy the X3. I wonder which phones do support an external DAC.


----------



## Trisk3lion

I wonder if this works with Nokia N900 aswell. They have different OS but USB on the go has been inplanted by some community member. Going to try it out!


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





trisk3lion said:


> I wonder if this works with Nokia N900 aswell. They have different OS but USB on the go has been inplanted by some community member. Going to try it out!


 


 Thanks, keep us updated.


----------



## ukkisavosta

I also confirm this. I can use my Nokia N8 as source for my E7+E9 using USB OTG. Very nice.
   
  So, the N8 also works as an awesome HQ digital music source: just install a FLAC player and connect your favorite DAC into the USB port.


----------



## mukumi

It works perfectly with my Nokia C7. Just wished that there was some sort of dedicated cable because it's boring with the nokia one plugged into the fiio one


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





mukumi said:


> It works perfectly with my Nokia C7. Just wished that there was some sort of dedicated cable because it's boring with the nokia one plugged into the fiio one


 

 Good news, the C7 is cheaper than the N8. Anyone tested the USB-to-go combined with an external DAC feature with the Nokia C6 or Nokia X6?


----------



## jaudere

Hello ,
   
        I am from India. Today I accidentally bumped into this thread. I have bought Nokia E6 recently and after reading replies here I bought the OTG cable.
   
  It works perfectly with E6.
   
  I am using Purepiper DAC A1 with USB-S/Pdif converter  as my DAC and Marantz pm 6002 as amp. My speakers are DIY open baffles.
  I hope this helps few more people like I got help from this thread.
   
  Regards


----------



## quisxx

Does anyone know if this will work with the Fiio E11 instead of the E7? I was thinking this.....
  N8-->usb otg-->usb to 3.55m-->Fiio E11-->headphones??
   
  The usb to 3.55 I saw and pondered about using
http://www.amazon.com/BestDealUSA-Stereo-Microphone-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B006DU3GQQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1326582768&sr=8-6
   
  Any thoughts?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Does anyone know if this will work with the Fiio E11 instead of the E7? I was thinking this.....
> N8-->usb otg-->usb to 3.55m-->Fiio E11-->headphones??
> 
> The usb to 3.55 I saw and pondered about using
> ...


 
  No, it won't work as E11 is a pure amp with no DAC on it.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No, it won't work as E11 is a pure amp with no DAC on it.


 
   
  ^ This.  Perhaps the E17.  Remember too, the unit being fed from USB2go has to provide it's own power as well.  Either in battery form or plugged in.  Something like the E10 would not work as it needs power from USB as well (if I recall correctly).


----------



## quisxx

The E11 runs by  battery.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> The E11 runs by  battery.


 


  It has no DAC....it's an amp.  That makes USB2go pointless.


----------



## KT66

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> ^ This.  Perhaps the E17.  Remember too, the unit being fed from USB2go has to provide it's own power as well.  Either in battery form or plugged in.  Something like the E10 would not work as it needs power from USB as well (if I recall correctly).


 


  Has anyone tried the E17 with the N8? does it work?


----------



## BauhausPen

The USB digital out  function is not limited to Nokia phones. Android ICS apparently has this functionality as well, but Google hasn't properly implemented it yet:http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614&sort=-stars&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars

 Apparently, the guys at cynogen mod managed to get it to work on the Nook. It's not common place now, but soon it will. I'm gonna get a FiiO E17, but I'm not too inclined to get cables from off alibaba or ebay, since I'm using them for hi-def audio. So I'd strongly suggest FiiO to make a USB 2.0 Micro-b male to Mini-b male adapter cables, maybe with 90 degree connectors, or perhaps one that's coiled. (YES, both ends at 90 degrees with a coiled cable. PERFECT.)

 Just my SGD$0.02.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





bauhauspen said:


> The USB digital out  function is not limited to Nokia phones. Android ICS apparently has this functionality as well, but Google hasn't properly implemented it yet:http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614&sort=-stars&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars
> 
> Apparently, the guys at cynogen mod managed to get it to work on the Nook. It's not common place now, but soon it will. I'm gonna get a FiiO E17, but I'm not too inclined to get cables from off alibaba or ebay, since I'm using them for hi-def audio. So I'd strongly suggest FiiO to make a USB 2.0 Micro-b male to Mini-b male adapter cables, maybe with 90 degree connectors, or perhaps one that's coiled. (YES, both ends at 90 degrees with a coiled cable. PERFECT.)
> 
> Just my SGD$0.02.


 
   
  I've been waiting years for ICS to come out and then for USB out to become enabled.  Couldn't wait anymore and bought a Nokia.  Enjoy the wait, should only be a year or two more.


----------



## Mama70

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I've been waiting years for ICS to come out and then for USB out to become enabled.  Couldn't wait anymore and bought a Nokia.  Enjoy the wait, should only be a year or two more.


 
   
  Waiting for ICS USB support too...
  I would like to stream my music from my htpc uncompressed so it seems Aiplay is the way to go:
   
  HTPC Aiplay server : axStream open-source http://oaep.codeplex.com/releases/view/11690
  Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.airbubble.unlocker


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## yawg

It's an old thread but maybe someone is still there?
  
 Just got my refurbished FiiO E7 and the DAC section works OK with my OTG adapter and another USB cable with mini USB connector. But the setup is very cumbersome for portable use.
  
 I found this adaptor cable on Ali:
  
 http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-mini-USB-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier/32383193394.html
  
 Is this a working OTG cable to connect my Nokia N8 to the USB in of the E7? Thanks.
  
 Best regards, Jörg.


----------



## Sp12er3

Trisk3lion said:


> I wonder if this works with Nokia N900 aswell. They have different OS but USB on the go has been inplanted by some community member. Going to try it out!


Digging out quite an old thread, but I want to know whether you tried it an it works/ not?


----------

